# a dozen or so cheap chef's hats & aprons for dd's bday party?



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll start out by saying I don't sew...so please don't suggest sewing or crafting as a means to make these.

We are doing a cooking theme for dd's 3rd bday party in late September but I wanted to start getting myself together now since it will require more planning than I am used to. I was trying to find plain white chef's hats & aprons that the kids can decorate before we make the food projects. I was hoping that they would also become the favors (along with a burned CD I plan to make for each child). I am googling to see what I can find for cheap but wanted real cotton-not disposable paper ones.

Anyone have any info on cheap ones? We will need more than a dozen or so.

TIA!!!


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Kids-Dozen-Whi...1&sr=1-2-fkmr0

http://www.amazon.com/Child%1As-Fabr...ref=pd_sbs_t_4

http://www.amazon.com/WHITE-APRON-KI...ref=pd_sbs_t_3


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

why didn't any of those come up with my google attempts???? awesome!!!!!!

thx mama!!!!!!!!


----------

